# Wateproof fabric, for wet bag??



## lovelee (Sep 20, 2002)

I've been wanting to make some wet bags and was looking locally to hopefully find some waterproof fabric. I found two, both say they are nylon, but it doesn't say what the waterproofing is. I had looked at the local army surplus store and noticed that their common waterproofing is PVC. One fabric I found at Hancocks is black nylon with flourescent yellow waterproofing side, the one I found at Jo-anns was with the Camoflauge and it is khaki color, and the waterproofing is clear or at least the same color as the fabric, in case anyone has seen it?

Obviously I would prefer the PUL *not* PVC! Can anyone tell me if it is still ok to use in making a wet bag with IF it is coated with PVC waterproofing?? I would NEVER use it *in* a diaper, but I'm still concerned.

Any info is helpfull!


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

Any reason that you don't just order PUL from someplace like sewshoppe.com? I wish I could help with the PVC ? but I use PUL. Good Luck!


----------



## BlessedbyLily (Jan 28, 2004)

I haven't had any luck finding suitable waterproof fabric except online, either. If you decide to go that route, you might want to check out http://www.wazoodle.com 's barrier fabrics. They're in Canada, so shipping is a little more but the fabric itself is much heavier duty than PUL and about half the price. Available in colors, too. HTH!


----------



## lovelee (Sep 20, 2002)

No, not necessarily any *reason* I couldn't order PUL online, it just be nice to be able to use something locally that I didn't have to pay shipping on and such. It's also pretty $$! I will check out those websites though, thanks.

Anyone know if there would be *hazards* in using the PVC coated fabrics?


----------



## summerblu (Feb 4, 2004)

www.celticwoolcreations.com sells wet bags made from wool. I haven't tried it, but it is so much more appealing to me than pul (or pvc -- I personally wouldn't go near this stuff). Anyway, she sells them for $5. If you wanted to make one yourself, why not try wool instead of these other plastics?


----------



## warneral (Feb 28, 2003)

there is a potential hazard with PVC, I would not use it. If you need a piece of PUL say less than a yard, I have some I could sell you at coop pricing ($6.00 a yard). and can ship first class in a tyvek envelope to save you some shipping. PM me if interested.


----------



## lovelee (Sep 20, 2002)

Kelly,
How is their fabric different than PUL, the description seems the same.

Also, do you have to use the 2 mil for wet bags or is 1 mil ok?


----------



## BlessedbyLily (Jan 28, 2004)

I asked them that same question...

Instead of being laminated on one side with a waterproof layer (like PUL is), their "barrier" fabric is actually impregnated with a waterproof material. It's supposed to retain the same level of "waterproofness" for something like a thousand washes in a home washer. I got some samples of it and it seems really heavy-duty. Not as soft or "fabric-looking" as PUL, but not bad for a pail liner or solid colored wet bag.

I have some wet bags made of 1 mil PUL as well as 2 mil and I do think there is a difference over several washings. My 2 mil bags have never wicked but my 1 mil ones started to after about 3 months.

HTH!


----------



## lovelee (Sep 20, 2002)

Kelly,
Thanks so much! So did you order any? What have you made with it? Has it indeed held up as well as the 2 mil? (hopefully better) How long is the PUL supposed to "last"?


----------



## warneral (Feb 28, 2003)

I have procare that I use too. It's pretty interesting stuff. It works well for a wet bag IMO. It holds up well, but it feels different. It is rubbery and can cause some drag during sewing, but I recently have learned how to deal with the drag.


----------



## BlessedbyLily (Jan 28, 2004)

Ah ha! I found the email I received from the guy at Wazoodle:

"Most PULs are film laminates, that is a jersey or tricot knit glued to a polyurethane film. Film laminates have a duty cycle of 30 home launderings, or 5 commercial launderings (this doesn't mean the fabric will fail, it means the fabric falls below spec and the manufacturers performance rating).

ProCare is a liquid polymer over tricot laminate -- the tricot knit is fully impregnated into the barrier vs glued on. The duty cycle is 1000 home and 300 commercial launderings. You can also seal seams on ProCare using silicone adhesive.

Film Laminates (PUL):
Pros: the fabric side is decorative, many design choices, stretch
Cons: cost, lifespan, durability

ProCare:
Pros: duty cycle, performance (never leaks or delaminates), cost
Cons: only available in basic colors, knit side is not decorative, limited stretch "

They sent me some really big samples - I'd be glad to send you a cutting. I haven't ordered any yet but I plan on making a pail liner with it.


----------

